# Do I HAVE to feed fish? [just a vent thread]



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So, I fed Stark Talipia (sp?) once per week.

I have a whole box of frozen, whole fish that I have to dethaw and clean before I give it to Stark for dinner.

This evening while at the sink de-scaling the fish (which I won't even touch with my bare hands or eat - I HATE fish) I was a little too egar to get done and so I was going fast, not watching what I was doing, when a HUGE CHUNCK of scales flew up in my face!!!

I almost puked right there!

I hate fish! I hate scaling/cleaning them! I hate the smell! I HATE THEM! But I love my dog and want the best for him, so I put up with it.

Ugh.. 

Okay, rant over.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

I'm not a Raw feeder but would love to help ease your pain... Can you get the fish that's already clean (like we get at Sam's for example). It already comes cut lengthwise. Again, I don't know how much of the good stuff you need/meal. Just an idea to consider. I hear you. My problem is that gross yellow fat from chicken and poultry in general. Yuuuuuuuck. I don't touch poultry skin and eeky yellow fat pads. DH is the meat man here. 








Ana


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

If you can access a Chinese super market, you can go buy a $5 scaler.. It works wonders and makes scaling the fish alot easier. You just run cold water with gloves on, and it takes 15 seconds to scale 1 side. 30 seconds total.. 

Also, I believe the fish intestines are also great for the dog as it has tons of enriched nutrients, so I wouldn't gut it..


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I don't gut it. He get's it whole.

I take the scales and fins off, that's it. Sorry I am not a fish person, so when I mean cleaned the fish, I mean scale and de-fin it... haha..

I am definitely going to look for that glove thing!

Thanks!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

EW! I would have barfed. Cant you just feed fish oil? Near my house there are alot of fish that get dropped, Kilo can get his share that way....theres no way Im bringing those smelly things inside BLAH


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, we don't do raw fish here. One can of mack or salmon a week split b/w the two does us good. I would certainly feed canned over none.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

haha...my dad is an avid fisherman so he will bring us all kinds of "treats" during fishing season. I was scaling them at first, but now I make him do it lol He get's a kick out of the fact that I give them to Lex. 

While fish are a pain to prepare, am I the only one who actually kinda enjoys butchering the rest of the meats?









Good stress reliever I think.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I wouldn't bother scaling it. if they can eat bones, scales should not be a big deal. I would cut off the fins though if they have sharp stiff edges.

I buy whole frozen smelts. I toss them in the air for the dogs to cacht like doggy treats. They love them, and crunchy too!

I like fish, but bigger, stinkier stuff they get outside, fish makes too much of a mess! 

to add to their meals, I ususally use canned sardines, tuna or salmon - I tried raw salmon recently with Gryff, and he wouldn't eat it! Keeta will eat anything though.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I only remove the top and bottom fins before feeding whole Tilapia. No need to remove the scales.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Its kind of funny reading how yucky is this and discusting that.









I recently saw a very cheap frozen butterfish (10lbs for $7) that dont have any scales on them. you can just take them out of the bag and voila, your doggy has dinner.
I will be feeding this to my pup when I finally get her.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

What about trying Indian Mackeral? They are much smaller and easier to deal with than Tilapia.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm laughing at your post starksmom LOL I work in a fish market and well fish guts /scales are no big deal since I grew up with them, tho I do NOT want to smell like a rotten fish for sure LOL however fresh fish should not smell )

Anyhow, I'm with Mike, why use the whole thing when talapia is a pretty cheap fish?! no scaling/cleaning,,it's done for you..I see grocery stores have it for so much a pound in frozen bags,,I'd go for that if you don't want to deal with the rest of it ))


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.. haha..

I buy the fish this way because I can get an amazing deal on it, I am a student so saving every penny counts.

I was going to make a wager with my sister - I'll do laundry and clean the house if she scales and de-fins my fish... hmm.. wonder if that will work?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559Yeah, we don't do raw fish here. One can of mack or salmon a week split b/w the two does us good. I would certainly feed canned over none.


Here too. And I buy the flash-frozen fillets at Costco, which are nearly as fresh as raw (unless your raw fish is caught locally and sold the same day). If they're PNW spawners, I toss them on the grill; otherwise, I feed them raw. 

But no, I don't deal with "real" raw fish, with heads and scales and guts.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom










I hate that puking smiley guy


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Consider him gone.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> Consider him gone.


You're my hero









That one actually kind of makes me want to hurl - don't know why. I know it's just a cartoon.....high gag factor on Methotrexate perhaps?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have seen talapia on sale alot at grocery stores for like 3.99 a pound and that is really cheap)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I get a 30lb box of Talapia for only $15.00.. can't beat it. It is such a good deal, but the only thing I hate is the scaling and de-finning.. lol.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I just want to reiterate that there is NO reason to remove the scales.

Unless you really like doing it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No, and I will stop doing it immediately, unless my sister offers.. Hahahaha.. I'm evil I know.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidI tried raw salmon recently


Wanted to mention the potential danger in feeding raw salmon for those that may not know. 

"Salmon Poisoning Disease is a potentially fatal condition seen in dogs that eat certain types of raw fish. Salmon (salmonid fish) and other anadromous fish (fish that swim upstream to breed) can be infected with a parasite called Nanophyetus salmincola. Overall, the parasite is relatively harmless. The danger occurs when the parasite itself is infected with a rickettsial organism called Neorickettsia helminthoeca. It’s this microorganism that causes salmon poisoning. "

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/clientEd/salmon.aspx

Usually it is pacific nw salmon, but to be safe I probably wouldn't feed any raw salmon.

Also feeding an excessive amount of raw fish in general can lead to a thiamine deficiency 

http://hubpages.com/hub/Thiamine-deficiency-in-dogs


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

NO SALMON OR TROUT from the Pacific Northwest is what I was told as well.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Hehe I could never ever scale my mackerel. Ewww
Good thing BOTH dogs now eat whole raw mackerel. Phew


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliHehe I could never ever scale my mackerel. Ewww
> Good thing BOTH dogs now eat whole raw mackerel. Phew


LOL Mackerel have no scales! similar to catfish.......


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I was raised in the NW and I can tell you there was always a sick dog or cat that got into some salmon in someones trash. I feed canned fish, mainly because I was raised with the only fish around me was salmon or steelhead and those fish could make the dogs sick......so.... Hey, what about crawfish and shrimp? I live on the gulf coast now and can get fresh shrimp and crawfish really cheap off the boats...I still have an aversion to feeding raw seafood, but would raw shrimp or crawdads hurt a dog (when I say cheap, I mean I can get it for under $2 a pound in some instances)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, I don't scale it anymore, which is nice but now I have to clean up the scales in the crate.. ugh.. haha..


----------



## DanL (Jun 30, 2005)

I tried the whole frozen tilapia, none of my crew liked it. The best thing I've found that they like is frozen Whiting fillets from Sam's. It's got the skin on but otherwise is cleaned. Gunnar still doesn't like it so I sneak his in with hamburger. The other 2 I can give them the whole fillets. I also used canned mackerel once in a while, and the Grizzly fish oil.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I also never remove the scales. Dogs digest bone just fine, scales should be no problem. If fins are large, hard, sharp-- sure I'll remove those, but otherwise, I toss the fish whole to the dog.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I still remove the fins, they are just too sharp.

I would like to try a different type of fish, I haven't tried anything canned yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

When I don't have whole fish available, I feed canned mackerel or sardines. Just make sure they are packed in water with no salt added.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

For those who feed fillets or canned fish, what do you do about organs? I'd really like to give my guys more fish but I don't want to get things out of balance.


----------



## DanL (Jun 30, 2005)

fish organs? or organs in general? I don't worry about fish organs. I use beef liver or kidney as my organ meat.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I feed canned fish like a muscle meat, with RMB and organs from a different protein source.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The organs do NOT have to come from the same source as the MM or RMBs.

My guys organ meat is 90% liver - deer, beef and pork. I try to get other stuff when I can but the majority is liver.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My majority of organ meat is liver as well, usually beef or pork. It is easy to find and really cheap.


----------



## IslandStorm62 (Dec 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117NO SALMON OR TROUT from the Pacific Northwest is what I was told as well.


Is this it? or would it just be safer to eliminate any "Freshwater Fish" from the NW? I wonder about Surf Perch. They are a salt water fish, but they seem to plentiful around the mouth of rivers.


----------

